# Six Mile report 1-9-04



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report

The east end is now frozen but thin. No Report.

Lake Audubon Fishing Report

There are alot of walleyes and some perch in the 7 to 11 inch range showing up on main lake structures and in deeper water in the main lake. The bite in the bays have pretty much quit. Quite a few small fish but you can manage to keep walleyes from 15 to 21 inches. Fish are showing up mostly deeper, 28-34 feet of water.

Genz Worms, Russian Hooks, Gem N Eyes, and Swedish Pimples tipped with large minnows are doing the best for baits.

Best advice is move away from the high traffic areas.

Thank You For Your Patronage

Good Fish'n 
Carey


----------

